# fish on warm winter days?



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I have been struggling to catch fish on warmer winter days. The techniques and locations I fish when it is cold, dont work. Trying to get some pointers or maybe some links. I've been doing searches but have only found vaugue info. 

Do I fish deep or focus on the shallows.


----------



## Seatrout (Nov 7, 2011)

I didn't have any luck new years eve when it was warm on bull reds, but seen some sheephead being caught and picked up one myself. Not sure what fish your after but didn't seem like the sheep were slowing down much.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

For some reason if its warmer day I struggle with all fish guess Ill just try the opposite I'd what I do on colder days.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

I tried fishing under the OBA bridge today, we couldn't buy a bite.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm convinced that the heat messes up the bite


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

If you are after sheepies, take a square shovel and scrape the pilings. If they are down there, temp won't matter. We take a hammer and cutting board out and smash oysters to bits and toss 'em over. The difference between before we do that and after is ridiculous. 
If it's reds or trout, I am of no help. I have trouble with those in the winter.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

SaltAddict said:


> If you are after sheepies, take a square shovel and scrape the pilings. If they are down there, temp won't matter.


 Man, I forgot all about that trick, I need to try it.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

for redfish fish shallow water in the middle of a hot day, the fish like the heat too...... There's a million other variables like the tide, wind and water movement but winter time is awsome for catching red on topwater in the sun. Look for tails...


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Fish on Warm Days*

Look for the mud flats. The fish like to hang on a mud bottom on warm days to soak up some heat. C2


----------



## Robertson2013 (Sep 5, 2010)

colddays the trout get up in the cannels at low tide and feed and try to dig in the muddy bottom cause its warm, i havent hadany luck what so ever on the warm days. i would try the grass flats.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

thanks for the tips ill give them a try tomorrow


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Good luck, let us know how it works. 
I'll be offshore looking for AJ's.


----------

